# Best mini-tractor for yard?



## kit279 (17 February 2013)

I'm likely to move house soon to a bigger yard at home and likely to need a mini-tractor to maintain it properly.  Essentially it will need to move large haylage bales around and be able to top the fields and pull a tipper truck.  Any suggestions as to what would be to best to get and how much it is likely to be?


----------



## 1rocky1 (17 February 2013)

hi, we have a grey fergy, use it for same as you want , muck trailer , topper, chain harrow and other jobs . you should find a good one for about £1000 , £1500 , we have had bigger but find this up to most jobs .


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 February 2013)

I would find one that either has a lot of implements that come with it for everything you will need, or else get one that has a standard 3 point linkage, which not all the classic tractors like ferries have. The reason for this is that implements to do things with are a LOT cheaper if they are the standard ones used for normal tractors which are the 3 point linkage ones, and they can add up to a lot more than the tractor costs if you have to buy non standard ones or compete with classic tractor buffs when buying them.

Eta if you def want a mini tractor  something like a Kubota would probably suit, they are quite good quality and hold their value well, some are small enough to do arena levelling. Don't get too small hip tho, you need enough grunt to do the job, maybe 25hp ish.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 February 2013)

kit279 said:



			I'm likely to move house soon to a bigger yard at home and likely to need a mini-tractor to maintain it properly.  Essentially it will need to move large haylage bales around and be able to top the fields and pull a tipper truck.  Any suggestions as to what would be to best to get and how much it is likely to be?
		
Click to expand...

I've just bought a new 2nd hand one to supplement my aging 'fleet' - both of which have 'lost' 4WD!

One was Chinese (a Lenar) and I would strongly advise that you do NOT buy a Chinese tractor!!  They are CR*P!  Parts are hard to get (and can be very expensive when you can get them!) and they fall apart constantly.

My 2nd tractor is a 45hp Kubota with cab and front loader - pure bliss!  Until - thanks to the wrong size wheels being put on it by the company who sold it to me - the 4WD died (and fixing it - well, I've been quoted £3,000!)  Other than that, it's still excellent, good to drive, comfy, and carries big round bales on a transport box on the back without too much trouble.  Apart from the unknown problem with the wheels it was in very good nick when I bought it - £12,500!

The one I am awaiting delivery of is a 43hp TYM (Korean made and very similar to the Kubota) with cab and front loader, in very good condition, new wheels and ag tyres (the right size!!)  -  that's going to cost me early £12,000. - and I've been searching for the right one for several months.

Anything less than 40hp tends to struggle with things like carrying a BIG bale, running a decent sized topper, or pulling a 3 tonne tipping trailer.  For a yard, I'd suggest a front loader is essential for stacking up the muck heap (and adds about £1500-£2000 to the price.)  And as I'm getting old and decrepit, a cab was essential for me - I spend a minimum of 2 hours a day on the tractor EVERY day of the year - and a cab with a decent heater makes that bearable in winter AND a summer like the last one.  A decent cab also adds about £1,500 - £2,000 to the price!


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 February 2013)

Our 75hp 1976 John Deere 2030 is ideal as it can cope with all the big toys but is neither British nor old enough to be popular as a classic for showing so was much cheaper than a Massey ferguson or similar. We got it and a loader and two trailers and a hay bob for about £4k. It would have been better if it had been 4 wd but it is pretty good without. Worth considering.


----------



## Slightly Foxed (17 February 2013)

JG, where did you get your Lenar out of interest? I have one


----------



## Polos Mum (17 February 2013)

We have a lovely old David Brown   - not fashionable so vastly cheaper than new foreign imports (I think it was £2,500 inc a 3.5 tonne tipping trailer), we use ours for a bit more (hay making, harrowing, rolling, etc.) standard three point linkage so can get anything for it.  It's so old it's very simply built and easy to fix.


----------



## JanetGeorge (17 February 2013)

Slightly Foxed said:



			JG, where did you get your Lenar out of interest? I have one 

Click to expand...

Jimna UK in Telford, who went bust.  For a while I got parts from Compact Tractors in the SW - but THEY went bust (they deserved to - they were USELESS!)


----------



## lazybee (18 February 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			I would find one that either has a lot of implements that come with it for everything you will need, or else get one that has a standard 3 point linkage, which not all the classic tractors like ferries have. The reason for this is that implements to do things with are a LOT cheaper if they are the standard ones used for normal tractors which are the 3 point linkage ones, and they can add up to a lot more than the tractor costs if you have to buy non standard ones or compete with classic tractor buffs when buying them.

Eta if you def want a mini tractor  something like a Kubota would probably suit, they are quite good quality and hold their value well, some are small enough to do arena levelling. Don't get too small hip tho, you need enough grunt to do the job, maybe 25hp ish.
		
Click to expand...


Personally I'd get a smallish standard tractor. The implements are readily available and cheaper and give you more options. Something like:

Massey Ferguson 135 

Massey Ferguson 165

International 633

Ford 3000 or 4000 range

There's loads more to choose from.

These are all good reliable small tractors that will earn their keep and are ideal for equestrian use.The spares are cheap too. Something 50hp or bigger can easily run a small baler even.


----------



## FfionWinnie (18 February 2013)

I have a kubota ST30. It's a great wee tractor.


----------



## Dry Rot (18 February 2013)

Some of the older Masseys will not only do the job but if looked after are appreciating in value! I have an MF135. Starts first time, powerful enough to handle most implements, and pulls the small baler with no problems.


----------



## lazybee (18 February 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Some of the older Masseys will not only do the job but if looked after are appreciating in value! I have an MF135. Starts first time, powerful enough to handle most implements, and pulls the small baler with no problems.
		
Click to expand...


We'll have to start a club  I've got a 158 and a 165.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (18 February 2013)

lachlanandmarcus said:



			I would find one that either has a lot of implements that come with it for everything you will need, or else get one that has a standard 3 point linkage, which not all the classic tractors like ferries have. 
I assume you Mean a Fergie, Harry Ferguson pioneered the three point Linkage with these tractors. which was taken up and copied by the other Manufacturors
My Tractor Collection
County 1124
Roadless 75
Massey Ferguson 178 fitted 4WT Conversion
Agg Spec Unimog 406

I think a H&H Tractor club would be a good idea

Click to expand...


----------



## marmalade76 (18 February 2013)

How about one of these??
















And I'm sure this one would go down well on any yard 







Made by the lovely AprilBlossom's own fair hand


----------



## amandap (18 February 2013)

Lol, marmalade76. Fab cake, what did AprilBlossom use to get black ?ganache?

How easy is it to fit front forks/bucket on a Massy135? Here most of the tractors are fitted for/with back boxes. I would love one and a tipping trailer but I also want a bucket. In my dreams atm sadly.


----------



## lazybee (18 February 2013)

amandap said:



			Lol, marmalade76. Fab cake, what did AprilBlossom use to get black ?ganache?

How easy is it to fit front forks/bucket on a Massy135? Here most of the tractors are fitted for/with back boxes. I would love one and a tipping trailer but I also want a bucket. In my dreams atm sadly.
		
Click to expand...


I have a front loader to fit Small Masseys It's an Alo quicke 2000.

Massey's own loader for a 135 is the model 80. They come up for sale now and again.

The one below is expensive but it shows the do come up.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MF-massey...K_BOI_FarmingEquipment_RL&hash=item20cf15c6c4


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (18 February 2013)

Hairy Old Cob said:





lachlanandmarcus said:



			I would find one that either has a lot of implements that come with it for everything you will need, or else get one that has a standard 3 point linkage, which not all the classic tractors like ferries have. 
I assume you Mean a Fergie, Harry Ferguson pioneered the three point Linkage with these tractors. which was taken up and copied by the other Manufacturors
My Tractor Collection
County 1124
Roadless 75
Massey Ferguson 178 fitted 4WT Conversion
Agg Spec Unimog 406

I think a H&H Tractor club would be a good idea

Click to expand...

Blinking predictive text, I meant the very early tractors some of which don't have 3 p l.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## marmalade76 (18 February 2013)

amandap said:



			Lol, marmalade76. Fab cake, what did AprilBlossom use to get black ?ganache?
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea, you'll have to ask her. All I can say is it tasted wonderful!

As for tractors, I am no expert (that's OH's department) but my fave is a Dexta


----------



## AprilBlossom (20 February 2013)

Anandap - I used unfurled liquorice wheels for the black strips and about a bazillion tubes of food colouring gel for the icing! A proper cake shop or hobbycraft should sell food colouring pastes that are much more effective at getting strong colours like black


----------



## Slightly Foxed (22 March 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			Jimna UK in Telford, who went bust.  For a while I got parts from Compact Tractors in the SW - but THEY went bust (they deserved to - they were USELESS!)
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, I was sweet talked into buying a Lenar/Mahindra tractor. I would have been much better off keeping my old International that I bought for 500 quid and paying someone to refurbish it, it will go on forever!


----------



## amandap (22 March 2013)

AprilBlossom said:



			Anandap - I used unfurled liquorice wheels for the black strips and about a bazillion tubes of food colouring gel for the icing! A proper cake shop or hobbycraft should sell food colouring pastes that are much more effective at getting strong colours like black 

Click to expand...

Sorry, only just seen your reply as Slightly Foxed has upped the thread. Gosh they don't look like liquorice. Good thinking.


----------

